# [VMWARE] No puedo desinstalar vmware workstation (SOLUCION)

## elcaste

Que tal, este es mi primer mensaje en el foro y de antemano gracias por su ayuda, yo también espero seguir colaborando en favor a la comunidad.

El problema que tengo es que instale VMware Workstation 7.1.3 específicamente "VMware-Workstation-Full-7.1.3-324285.x86_64.bundle", se instaló correctamente y pude crear una máquina virtual (windows), pero el problema empezó cuando no funcionó el sonido, porque tengo ALSA y parece que sólo puede ser usado por una aplicación, algo así, el asunto es que no me funcionó, recurrí a google y encontré algunas guias de como repararlo, por ejemplo estas:

http://pensandoenred.com/2008/01/27/problema-con-el-audio-en-vmwauxre-en-linux/

http://www.joeldare.com/wiki/linux:vmware_failed_to_open_sound_device

Pude hacer todo lo que allí decía pero al final no me funcionó. Después de todo eso ya no pude ejecutar ninguna máquina virtual porque me sale este mensaje:

"Unable to change virtual machine power state: VMware Workstation cannot connect to the virtual machine. Make sure you have rights to run the program and to access all directories it uses and rights to access all directories for temporary files."

Al parecer dice que no tengo permisos para acceder a ciertos archivos. Me decidí a desinstalarlo y volverlo a instalar pero JUAZ!!! no me dejó desinstalarlo  :Sad: . Ejecuto "$ vmware-installer -u vmware-workstation" y me sale el siguiente error:

"The VMware Installer could not shut down all running virtual machines. If you have ACE VMs open, please shut them down or suspend them now and press 'Retry' to continue."

Ya revisé y tengo todas las máquinas virtuales apagadas (igual no me deja encenderlas). Espero su ayuda. Gracias.

----------

## agdg

No soy usuario de VMware, pero... 

1.- Respecto al sonido, debe ser problema de configuración. Al menos la configuración ALSA y KVM (la máquina virtual del kernel) funciona sin problemas. De hecho puedo reproducir, al mismo tiempo, en el huésped (máquina virtual) y el anfitrión (máquina física). Si bien no te enteras de nada escuchando dos sonidos al mismo tiempo, funcionar funciona.

2.- Respecto al problema para desinstalar VMware; para todos los servicios que dependan de vmware e incluso descarga los módulos del kernel:

/etc/init.d/vmware stop

# O el que sea. Haz un ls /etc/init.d

lsmod | grep -i vm

rmmod vmwareXXX

rmmod vmwareYYY

rmmod vmwareZZZ

...

Prueba de nuevo a desinstalar.

----------

## elcaste

Gracias por la ayuda, ya logré desinstalarlo en modo consola. Aquí los comandos:

$ cd /usr/lib/vmware-installer/1.1/

$ ./vmware-installer --console -u vmware-workstation

----------

